# get rid of painted turles



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

What is the best way to get rid of painted turtles and I want to keep legal. thanks


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Can you post s pic? I might want one for a pet 

Sent from my LG-VS410PP using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im looking for some for my pond, where you located? 
Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've caught a lot of turtles on stew meat? I use to go and grab the marked down clearance meat and the turtles loved it.


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

The are very hard on the pond. They are bait stealer and the bother the fish on the beds. I wouldn't put any in my pond.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Call 644 2293 and ask them. They will give you the straight information.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

The best way and legal way are rarely the same. Turtle traps and high speed lead are both effective.


----------

